# So Frustrated with Entrelac



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out. 

Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?

I would greatly appreciate it, as I have been up all night, trying and retrying, and retrying, to no avail, and I even forgot homework for school, so I could finally push through this and learn it. just very frustrated that's all....I've got a piles of bits of yarn where I had to break it off, recast on, and start all over again.

This just literally frustrates me to tears when I cannot figure something out.

thanks again. 
S


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I made an entrelac scarf a few years ago and found tier 2 to be cumbersome. I looked online and found help. I see that most of the links I had no longer work. Here is one that is okay.

I really got bored with the process before the scarf was finished but it sure is pretty. I used a Brown Sheep 100% wool variegated yarn; I did not, nor would I, change colors for each tier.

http://www.knittingpark.com/EntrelacJournal2.html

Good luck.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

How I wish to be there beside you to guide you through it.
Once you get it you will wonder why you thought it was so hard. Last year I gave a workshop in entrelac. Some got it right away, others struggled. 
Specifically, what is the problem? I presume you are doing a flat piece, and not in the round? (round is easier).
If flat, turn your work around and pick up the stitches on the side of the last triangle you worked. Knit those stitches. When you come to the next group of stitches on your needle,you are going to knit the last stitch of the ones already on the needle (the first group) together with the first stitch of the next group. Turn your work, purl back. Turn your work and knit to the last stitch and knit it together with the next stitch in the next group. Continue doing that until all the stitches are knitted in that group.
Now you are ready to pick up the stitches from the side of the second triangle.
Do not be discouraged. It will come to you. Just do EXACTLY what your pattern says no matter how wrong you think it is.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> Iwould greatly appreciate it, as I have been up all night, trying and retrying, and retrying, to no avail, and I even forgot homework for school, so I could finally push through this and learn it. just very frustrated that's all....I've got a piles of bits of yarn where I had to break it off, recast on, and start all over again.
> 
> ...


I am just making my first baby cardigan and that is where I was getting stuck. It didn't look right as the edge was not keeping straight and I couldnt see why it wasn't attached to anything. When I realised the next row pulled it all together and I wrote the directions down in my knitting language as I worked along the row I am getting along fine. This is work in progress.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html
I learned how by making this dishcloth.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Entrelac is so beautiful. How are you coming with this?? I haven't done it myself as it looks so difficult but want to take a course or workshop.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

daralene said:


> Entrelac is so beautiful. How are you coming with this?? I haven't done it myself as it looks so difficult but want to take a course or workshop.


Once you get the hang of it, it is easy, mindless work. I have made many sweaters, scarves, and about 100 hats.
So I am warning everyone, it is addictive.
I think people think it is harder than it is, and approach it as thought it were. If you follow the pattern EXACTLY, you will be fine. Patterns look difficult and goofy to read. Once you start, with an open mind, and don't try to second guess what the instructions say, it is a breeze.


----------



## rjaknit (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree - Entrelac is lovely, but knitting that pattern is beyond me.. I use a crochet hook, and just breeze through it. Using Tunisian crochet for the 
entrelac is very simple and so pretty. 
Sorry,people, but I'll stick to the crochet way for Entrelac. I've made several afghans and quite nice dishcloths using 'my' way.
My best to all - stay healthy and wise.
rjaknit


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

I just ordered a book on enterlac technique. It looks so pretty I wanted to try it but it also looks really hard so I figured I needed a book to figure it out. Good Luck and I'm sure I will be asking you for help before long!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> I just ordered a book on enterlac technique. It looks so pretty I wanted to try it but it also looks really hard so I figured I needed a book to figure it out. Good Luck and I'm sure I will be asking you for help before long!


It isn't hard. Honest. Just do what the book says. I have it also. There are also good instructions on the web.


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> slevine13 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a book on enterlac technique. It looks so pretty I wanted to try it but it also looks really hard so I figured I needed a book to figure it out. Good Luck and I'm sure I will be asking you for help before long!
> ...


thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

slevine13 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > slevine13 said:
> ...


I wish we could do a group Skype so I could show you. One tip--making something in the round is easier than something flat. You don't have to bother with those little end pieces in the round. You just go all the way round say, a hat, turn your work around and go back the other way.


----------



## glennajo (Nov 30, 2011)

Joy Marshall said it best, in my opinion - do EXACTLY what the pattern says, no matter how wrong it seems!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I was having trouble with entrelac instructions from books and on-line videos. I ordered "Entrelac Knitting Hats and Bags Felted or Not!" from Knitting Korner and the video helped a lot...I was able to make a hat. The cost for the video was less than $30. Good luck with your project!!!

http://www.knittingkorner.com/dvds.html#entrelac


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Me too I bought a book from Amazon with detailed instructions, but cannot get the hang of it. I knit the English way and I think this was written for the American way. Will try again though


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

believe it or not watching a lady speaking spanish, i don't know spanish, helped me the most. she showed that you should make a graph. you make triangels and boxes and put arrows on them showing which way the yarn is pointing to. it gets easier after the 2nd row. i had 2 watch you tube quite a few times to get it to make sense though and it was worth it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


I hear what your saying. I also have tried it and there has to be some trick to it cause I just gave up for now. I like the pattern but just to frustrating.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I taught myself with the tutorial from Knitting Daily. it has great diagrams which printed clearly. And as others have noted: follow the pattern to a T regardless of how nuts it sounds. Suspend your fears and expectations. Develop what is called "new mind" and go for it.


----------



## beanhead54 (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't dismay! There is a lovely video tutorial for entrelace at www.verypink.com. Step-by-step! You will get it in no time. I just have learned how. I still have to refer to my written instructions every time the row begins or ends, but it will all make sense with the tutorial. I'm using a Lion's Brand Amazing yarn (cheaper than noro), and it's making up in different colored diamonds.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am just making my first baby cardigan and that is where I was getting stuck. It didn't look right as the edge was not keeping straight and I couldnt see why it wasn't attached to anything. When I realised the next row pulled it all together and I wrote the directions down in my knitting language as I worked along the row I am getting along fine. This is work in progress.[/quote]

Thank you for posting the picture. I had no idea what was being talked about.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just looked at VeryPink.com. Like her teaching a lot. Very slow and detailed explanations and easy to follow. Repeating myself, I also like and learned from the print out from Knitting Daily (or is it Daily Knitting).


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


I'm making the shawl in Sweet Home Alabama for a friend. It is entrelac with an I-cord binding. I have been using Beth Moriarty's Purl Planet videos on Youtube. They have been great because she tells you to go get the printed "Universal Entrelac Knitting Instructions" off her website. She has six videos which tackle one process at a time. My guess is that you have been joining to the side you just finished working on instead of the next rectangle. I think that's probably the most often made mistake. You said you watched youtube but did you watch Purl Planet's videos. Beth really breaks it down. Please don't give up. Just take it slowly.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

The trick is to just DO IT--it figures itself out. That's how it looks when you are on an early row.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I would go to my local shop and see if anyone could help me. Mine does an open help for knitters every Friday for 2 or 3 hours. It would be terrific if you could sit down with someone and observe and take instruction.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

rjaknit said:


> I agree - Entrelac is lovely, but knitting that pattern is beyond me.. I use a crochet hook, and just breeze through it. Using Tunisian crochet for the
> entrelac is very simple and so pretty.
> Sorry,people, but I'll stick to the crochet way for Entrelac. I've made several afghans and quite nice dishcloths using 'my' way.
> My best to all - stay healthy and wise.
> rjaknit





rjaknit said:


> I agree - Entrelac is lovely, but knitting that pattern is beyond me.. I use a crochet hook, and just breeze through it. Using Tunisian crochet for the
> entrelac is very simple and so pretty.
> Sorry,people, but I'll stick to the crochet way for Entrelac. I've made several afghans and quite nice dishcloths using 'my' way.
> My best to all - stay healthy and wise.
> rjaknit


I too thought that Crochet Entrelac was the way to go.. but then decided to try knitting Entrelac and taught myself with a tutorial written by Urszula Szwabowicz and it was a breeze. Actually easier than Tunisian Crochet Entrelac, but that's just me!


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

I made a ebook cover out of varigated yarn and after I deceided to just do it step by step it worked out OK, because I thought it looked "funny" and I thought I wasn't doing it right. It does take some time to get used to, at least for me.


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

I did not do it on circular needles, but will defintely try that the next time, thanks for that tip


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the video that taught me how to do it.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just looked at VeryPink.com. Like her teaching a lot. Very slow and detailed explanations and easy to follow. Repeating myself, I also like and learned from the print out from Knitting Daily (or is it Daily Knitting).


will check this out. But there are somethings I find easier to learn if seen in person.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a six part video on how to knit enterlac... I would suggest starting from scratch.. it could be with waste yarn and taking each part at a time... I have NOT done this but it came highly recomended and its worth a try.. I wish you the best....Ronie


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

rjaknit said:


> I agree - Entrelac is lovely, but knitting that pattern is beyond me.. I use a crochet hook, and just breeze through it. Using Tunisian crochet for the
> entrelac is very simple and so pretty.
> Sorry,people, but I'll stick to the crochet way for Entrelac. I've made several afghans and quite nice dishcloths using 'my' way.
> My best to all - stay healthy and wise.
> rjaknit


I use a crochet hook as well. Found it easy to pick up stitches on tier two. Good luck.


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, no reason to apologize, you have tickled my curiosity. What is a tunsian crochet hook and how do you do your entrelac? :?:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

beanhead54 said:


> Don't dismay! There is a lovely video tutorial for entrelace at www.verypink.com. Step-by-step! You will get it in no time. I just have learned how. I still have to refer to my written instructions every time the row begins or ends, but it will all make sense with the tutorial. I'm using a Lion's Brand Amazing yarn (cheaper than noro), and it's making up in different colored diamonds.


In some of my hats I have used a variegated yarn for one set of diamonds and chosen a solid from the variegated as my alternate rows of modules (as I think of them). This is very effective.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

A friend of mine learned but it took all day long for her to master that part of the entrelac. After that it was nothing to do. So hang in there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Clown Around said:


> Hi, no reason to apologize, you have tickled my curiosity. What is a tunsian crochet hook and how do you do your entrelac? :?:


tunisian crochet is sort of a combination of knitting and crochet. how's that for confusing! it uses a longer hook that can hold numerous stitches. look it up on youtube as there are videos on this technique. played with it a little but never did a full project. it has its own unique type fabric that could be fun to do.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

I feel your pain, I crochet entrelac! It's soooo easy, but appears much different than knot entrelac.


----------



## Debi713 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Ronie,
What is the a link to the 6-part video. Several have been suggested and I would like to know which one you are referring to. Thanks, Debi



Ronie said:


> This is a six part video on how to knit enterlac... I would suggest starting from scratch.. it could be with waste yarn and taking each part at a time... I have NOT done this but it came highly recomended and its worth a try.. I wish you the best....Ronie


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

One simple change of a word cleared it up for me. I was doing the garterlac dish cloth and after the first tier and side triangle, it said to pick up stitches from the previous row. It should have read from the previous "tier" because "previous row" to me means the row that I just finished knitting. That was incorrect. Once I saw that I had to pick up from the previous tier knitted BELOW in the piece, then I was able to proceed.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with frustrating! My first project (still a UFO) was a simple scarf - a pattern I picked up from Stitches West last year, and which also was a class project in my weekly knitting class. It works good once you get it going, but I wonder if I could pick it up again and get right back to the pattern. It's a huge learning curve, but there are lots of places to learn the process. Good luck to you! It's a pretty process, too!


----------



## charchar (Sep 5, 2011)

try this one (Lord knows I tried many before this one did the trick)
http://knittyotter.typepad.com/otterknits/2007/03/entrelac_scarf_.html

When you finally get it, it's like "well, why didn't they just say that"! lol


----------



## Charky (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a step by step tutorial for Entralac with some pictures as well to help. I hope that maybe this will help you out. I agree, it can be frustrating until you understand how the row ends are done. Once you get your base row done, then the remainer of the pattern is just repeats of row 1 (not base row) and row 2, until you are done, then you will follow the instructions on how to end with the last row.

Try this step by step tutorial 
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/entrelac-base.htm

Good Luck, and hang in there and it'll all make sense soon,

Charlotte


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> One simple change of a word cleared it up for me. I was doing the garterlac dish cloth and after the first tier and side triangle, it said to pick up stitches from the previous row. It should have read from the previous "tier" because "previous row" to me means the row that I just finished knitting. That was incorrect. Once I saw that I had to pick up from the previous tier knitted BELOW in the piece, then I was able to proceed.


This is true. I have several times told my story of my first entrelac project, well over 20 years ago. On the cover of a knitting book I saw a picture of a bomber jacket in two beige yarns, one smooth and one mohair. I just had to have that sweater. I bought the same color yarns and the book, the yarns costing much more than I had ever spent on a sweater.
At home, I opened the book and started to read the pattern.
BIG MISTAKE. I screamed and put the whole lot away. A few weeks later I got it all again and opened the book. Same
thing. I was an experienced knitter and the directions absolutely freaked me out. This process went on for several years! Finally, I gave myself a good talking to, telling myself I had a lot of money invested here and I was going to make the blankety-blank jacket. So, I just took it ONE LINE AT A TIME. I guess I finished one side of the front before I felt any confidence. Well, I haven't stopped doing entrelac since. I make garments of other patterns but can hardly wait to get back to entrelac.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

wow you have got to be kidding me, I was just going to ask about enterlac. I have never done it, and the sweater front bands call for enterlac. I am making the Jaywalking sweater and enterlac is the last step of the knitting. Ok so how do we do this? I am with you,I need help please. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I made an entrelac scarf a few years ago and found tier 2 to be cumbersome. I looked online and found help. I see that most of the links I had no longer work. Here is one that is okay.
> 
> I really got bored with the process before the scarf was finished but it sure is pretty. I used a Brown Sheep 100% wool variegated yarn; I did not, nor would I, change colors for each tier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Loves to Knit's Daughter said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> ...


This is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

I wonder if using a snook, long crochet hook, like an afghan hoot with line on the end to hold the stitches ... from the pictures it really looks like knitting ... I wonder if it could be used for entrelac and take the pain away? :-o


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Ginger57, I just viewed the video that you recommended and think that it is the best one that I have seen on entrelac. Thank's for posting the site!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


Here is the pattern I learned from, free from Lion Brand:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0585.html?r=1

It was my first try and I followed the pattern exactly and had no problem. And I love the look of the scarf.


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

This from Knitting Daily The Basic Entrelac Scarf. It goes step by step and is very helpfu. Sorry for all the worry, it is a nice stitch but easy to get turned around. If the link does not work type Knitting Daily The Basic Entrelac Scarf in the search bar and it will come up. 

www.knittingdaily.com/cfs.../00.00.../Entrelac_5F00_Scarf.pdf


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I too struggled and made a cowl[sewen together} the ends were imperfect therefore I sewed it into a cowl. I wish I were more comfortable with the process as the results are amazing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I didn't get enough coffee by the time I read this... heres the link.... http://******************************/2011/06/learn-how-to-knit-entrelac-with-video.html so sorry about that.... Ronie


Ronie said:


> This is a six part video on how to knit enterlac... I would suggest starting from scratch.. it could be with waste yarn and taking each part at a time... I have NOT done this but it came highly recomended and its worth a try.. I wish you the best....Ronie


----------



## jlp50a (Feb 29, 2012)

If you go to planetpurl.com and click on how to videos along the top menu, there is a whole section of about 6 videos devoted to entrelac going row by row. Maybe this will help. Happy knitting.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Colorado Knits, That was a very helpful pictorial. I have not tried Enrelac, but those instructions might tempt me.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

SOFTARLV said:


> Colorado Knits, That was a very helpful pictorial. I have not tried Enrelac, but those instructions might tempt me.


When you do decide to try entrelac, do so with an open mind. As I have stated many times, it is not hard to do. In fact, once you get into the rythm of it, it is absolutely mindless. I wouldn't have made about 100 hats and numerous sweaters and other articles if it wasn't.


----------



## jennbear (Aug 17, 2011)

Be sure to use two different colours: tier one red, tier two white, tier three red.....I do lots of entrelac and find it much easier using two different colours..j


----------



## ceala (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, now I know for sure I'm out of step with the world. I cannot see the fascination with this stitch. I don't think it's pretty and I have absolutely no desire to make anything that looks like this. But 4 pages full of opinions from people I greatly respect let me know I'm just plain weird!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't give up! This is the best entrelac tutorial -inludes step-by-step pics- out there, & I looked @ all of them 
http://knittyotter.typepad.com/otterknits/2007/03/entrelac_scarf_.html
You can see my Entre'bloc' Blankie @
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48579-1.html 
Good luck,
kat


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


First of all put it down for awhile and get some rest! Second knit something a swatch or a dishcloth anything mindless in stockinette or garter just to clear your mind. Third as you are knitting the rethink your directions in your mind. On your "play" square see if you can see what pick up stitches look like, see if you can see the yarn between the stitch that you need to pick up. Practice on your play square... so what if you have a hole. I am also learning entrelac and my sister sent me this yarn. It is Red Heart Boutique with 6 different yarn changes. This yarn, so pretty with the changes was able to "show" me the pick up stitches. I am hoping I have enough for a scarf but if not I will have a great teaching tool that is pretty. I am doing mine on circulars, but am going back and forth not in the round. Good Luck!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

jennbear said:


> Be sure to use two different colours: tier one red, tier two white, tier three red.....I do lots of entrelac and find it much easier using two different colours..j


As you can see by my avatar I have used two and three colors OR textures together. It shows up the pattern to more advantage. When someone asks me to make an all white hat for them, and it has happened several times, I tell them I can do it but they may be disappointed. If I have to do it, I search for two quite different textures. Or even two different shades of white, or color, as the case may be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ceala said:


> Okay, now I know for sure I'm out of step with the world. I cannot see the fascination with this stitch. I don't think it's pretty and I have absolutely no desire to make anything that looks like this. But 4 pages full of opinions from people I greatly respect let me know I'm just plain weird!


No you are not weird. I like entrelac for the rhythm of doing it, but get bored very easily with it. I am not sure that it turns me on aesthetically; it is more an intriguing technical challenge to do it. it is like argyle socks which are making a come back. Didn't really like them when years ago, and still do not like them, but might try a small pattern just to see myself do it--at least once. Same difference for me.


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

http://******************************/2011/06/what-is-entrelac-knitting-how-to.html

I finally broke down and bought the book for additional design ideas. Frequent SSK, K tog 2 and P tog 2 are obviously going to be a challenge initially, but once you get a rhythym, it will seem natural. Even rows are always on the purl (wrong) side.

http://******************************/2011/06/learn-how-to-knit-entrelac-with-video.html Good video link. This is how I learned to do Entrelac. I did a whole sweater in November - December last year. My first Entrelac project. I have completed a couple of caps since then. BTW don't try to Entrelac a whole garment. It is doable, but the shoulders might be too stretchy unless they are reinforced.


----------



## Jan (Jan 17, 2011)

my daughter sent me the essentials to interlace knitting beautiful book look at it then I close it tired a few time to do it
and close the book I live in so fl no one knits my daughter lives
in nj and intends to open a yarn store in hoboken nj. She has been working in a yarn store in Westfield NJ. but she and my son-in law r moving to Hobken tomorrow sold a beautiful house in Westfield.I wish I can visit her but my husband is not well. Married 61 yr. I will b 81 tomorrow . LOL JAN


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Entrelac made sense for me suddenly when I learned how to knit backwards. I had a pamphet with a socks pattern from Purple Kitty. I didn't make the socks, but the backwards knitting made all the difference. You keep the right side facing you, and knit from the right hand needle onto the left hand needle. When you are just doing five or so stitches at a time, that saves a lot of time and thinking. I don't know if the pattern is available, but there is help for backwards knitting on the web. I made a clothing protector (bib) with straight needles, and then a hat on circular needles.
Carol K in OH


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder how you wouldn't have gotten that quicker, there are baby afghans and scarves where you don't have to cut or break your yarn put out by the White Birches publishers in Texas. They had cardlike patterns that they sent out monthly with detailed sketches; maybe if you spot their name in your search they could help you out with getting down to basics.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I just want to add that I have viewed several videos by www.verypink.com and find them ALL to be very positive, very clear and very helpful...
julie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

rjaknit, how do you crochet this pattern instead on knit? Could you plese send instructions or a site? Thanks


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been wanting to try entrelac. Thank you for the thread. Thank you for the links. I've used them to put together my own little entrelac "workshop."

May I ask some questions of you experienced entrelacers?

Do you keep cutting your yarn when using more than one color? (That baby cardigan is beautiful!) That would mean trillions of tails to weave in? (I'm discouraged already!)

Does anyone have a picture or a link to a photo of the "Entrelac Satchel" that I downloaded from one of the links?

Is ENTRELAC the same as MODULAR knitting?

Thanks for any explanations. I would appreciate your expertise!

Again, thanks!
Virginia


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Clown Around said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, no reason to apologize, you have tickled my curiosity. What is a tunsian crochet hook and how do you do your entrelac? :?:
> ...


I have yet to master Tunisian crochet, using a tunisian crochet hook. How's that for being 'coordinatingly' challenged. I don't expect to master Entrelac for a LONG time.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Entrelac is NOT the same as modular knitting - they are approached differently, so don't get confused, but do try both, just not at the same time.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html
> I learned how by making this dishcloth.


Thanks, I'm going to try this first before I tackle a hard pattern


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought the book titled 'Entrelac' last year. It's available everywhere. You should get it. There are pictures of each step and it is easy to follow. The next most important thing: You need to learn to knit backwards. I also learned to always slip the first stitch. It is much easier to pick up the proper amount. Some of the books will not say that, but it works a lot easier if you do.I have made several blankets and scarves and even a couple of dishcloths--Always following the step-by-step directons in this book.


Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Romona (Oct 5, 2011)

I am with you. I had a horible time trying to figure it out. I stoped trying to do this blanket and then I found a pattern for a bookmark. That came along fine and it sure is pretty. I have done several and I went back to my blanket and it was a breeze after that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Obviously entrelac has taken the knitting world by a storm as we can see by all the links for videos, books and written instructions. I am sure there is one out there that will appeal to everyone's learning style. I think there have been more links on this discussion board than any other conversation has produced here.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about. I'm at the same stage you are. It is so FRUSTRATING for sure. Hey, but let's don't give up because it is just beautiful. We'll get it yet, I just know. Perserverence , way to go.... Happy to hear that I'm not alone in this venture... See ya..


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Two of the many tricks with entrelac...slip the first stitch of each section purlwise, this makes pick-up so much easier; learn to knit without turning to purl. Take a class from your local yarn shop if one is available. Also, check out KnittingDaily.com to see if Eunny is providing any tutorials. 

Also, go to Search on this site to see what others have said in the past about entrelac.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

It sounds as if you are working flat since you referred to side triangles. If your initial hanging triangles went to the right, your next tier will go to the left. So look at your work. You will complete the first side triangle and then pick up stitches in the left edge of the second to last starting triangle. You will then turn your work and purl across the stated number of picked up stitches. You will then turn and knit the total number of stitches minus one-if your left leaning rectangle is 10 stitches, you will knit only 9. Turn the last stitch and the first waiting stitch of the 2nd to last triangle and ssk them together through the back loops. You will continue to purl back maintaining the stated number but reducing the stitches on the waiting triangle until they are gone. You will then pick up on the left side of the next triangle. Continue until you do the opposite side triangle.
Then you will pick up off the right edge of the side triangle and will purl 2 together with the stitches waiting from the right leaning rectangle. When knitting left leaning you always connect and reduce with an ssk. When knitting right leaning, you always connect and reduce on the purl side with a p2tog.
Knancy in FL


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is a site that helped me. It was easy to understand and the pictures were a great help. Good luck.

http://knittyotter.typepad.com/otterknits/2007/03/entrelac_scarf_.html

Patti


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MartyCare, just when I had the hang on Entrelac, now you tell me that I must knit backwards. The pattern I have says knit, turn, knit, turn and the cast on is one stitch where you build from that. Am I not doing Entrelac? Please help! Janeway


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html
> I learned how by making this dishcloth.


Thanks for posting this link, I like entrelac but have not done any for many many years, think I was still married then so that would be prior to 1983!!
So now I have to get the hang of it again. I really enjoyed doing it but I never did it again...don't know why, I guess life got in the way. I didn't do any crafts for quite a while.
So I will make a dishcloth and go from there. Saved the pattern and the pdf that was in the text. The link to the stretchy cast on no longer works - says the site is still available!! - but there was also a pictorial tutorial, love that term, so I saved that too.
I already have a link for a stretchy cast on but I am going to try the 1 stitch cast on first and see if I like it.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Janeway said:


> MartyCare, just when I had the hang on Entrelac, now you tell me that I must knit backwards. The pattern I have says knit, turn, knit, turn and the cast on is one stitch where you build from that. Am I not doing Entrelac? Please help! Janeway


You don't HAVE to knit backwards, it just saves time rather than keep turning, easier on your hands and arms/shoulders too.
But it is entirely your choice which way you knit. There is no right or wrong way, only what is right for you.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Jan said:


> my daughter sent me the essentials to interlace knitting beautiful book look at it then I close it tired a few time to do it
> and close the book I live in so fl no one knits my daughter lives
> in nj and intends to open a yarn store in hoboken nj. She has been working in a yarn store in Westfield NJ. but she and my son-in law r moving to Hobken tomorrow sold a beautiful house in Westfield.I wish I can visit her but my husband is not well. Married 61 yr. I will b 81 tomorrow . LOL JAN


Happy Birthday Jan.
So sorry you can't visit your daughter. Maybe one day....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, knitting backwards is a joy. It makes doing short rows, bobbles, nupps and entrelac bearable. Not hard to learn. Check out Youtube for knitting backwards.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

glennajo said:


> Joy Marshall said it best, in my opinion - do EXACTLY what the pattern says, no matter how wrong it seems!


This is the technique I used to learn pretty much all knitting. Just... do what it says. If you do make a mistake, you'll know, and learn.

Do try to relax, OP, knitting is supposed to be a hobby! Relaxing. If you get too frustrated, give yourself a break, pick up another WIP until you're eager to attempt tackling it yet again.


----------



## charchar (Sep 5, 2011)

it's not the stitch - nothing special about it - it's the way the whole thing goes together! It's like an awesome puzzle.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> MartyCare, just when I had the hang on Entrelac, now you tell me that I must knit backwards. The pattern I have says knit, turn, knit, turn and the cast on is one stitch where you build from that. Am I not doing Entrelac? Please help! Janeway


I don't knit backwards. I learned to do it, years ago, but found I wasn't knitting any faster so I went back to knit and flip. Incidentally, I have just taken a picture of some of my sweaters but as, as usual, can't send them. I have windowslivephotogallery and it just won't send except by an email attachment which isn't acceptable here. I can't find where I can put the picture into jpg. If I would I think it might send.


----------



## charchar (Sep 5, 2011)

you don't have to knit backwards. Some people do, because they find it easier but just follow the directions as you wrote and you'll be fine. I have made at least 10 blankets and never knit backwards. Hell, knitting forwards is enough of a challenge most days. lol


----------



## LAPowe (May 11, 2011)

When you knit it in the round, are you actually joining it, or simply knitting back and forth as you do on straight needles? (not that I have to know this now, as I am completely intimidated by the PDF instructions included in the link someone gave us.)


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Some of my entrelac sweaters over the last 20 years or so.
Beige was first one. No videos or other instructions back then. Just the pattern.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Joy, those are ipresive examples, thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

error spelling impresive - Dawn


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> Joy, those are ipresive examples, thanks for sharing!


Thank you. I have more but that was all I could get on the table. I made several back in the early days using odds and ends of yarn. I called them my "waste not, want not" sweaters. Some I sent to the thrift store but still have a couple around.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

ceala said:


> Okay, now I know for sure I'm out of step with the world. I cannot see the fascination with this stitch. I don't think it's pretty and I have absolutely no desire to make anything that looks like this. But 4 pages full of opinions from people I greatly respect let me know I'm just plain weird!


You are definitely not weird and now we are at 7 pages. 
If we all liked the same things, what a boring world this would be. There are things that KP members talk about on the forum that I really don't like but that doesn't make me weird. 
Well maybe I am but not because I don't like something on here...:lol:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> ceala said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now I know for sure I'm out of step with the world. I cannot see the fascination with this stitch. I don't think it's pretty and I have absolutely no desire to make anything that looks like this. But 4 pages full of opinions from people I greatly respect let me know I'm just plain weird!
> ...


My dear mother used to quote what she said was a Quaker saying. The husband said to the wife, "Everyone is queer except ye and me and even ye is a little bit queer."
I so agree it is the diversity of ideas and tastes that make life so interesting.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

There is a free pattern on http://www.frecklesandpurls.com land also a very good tutorial that goes with it. It is a very pretty scarf pattern. I also tried Entrelac and had problems with it. Eventually though I did get somewhere. I finally decided the time was not right for me to keep going on it. I want to do it but it takes so much concentration that there will be a better time. Give yourself some breaks, just make sure you know where you are when you take a break. Sounds like you are at it for too long at a time and it is getting the best of you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


Don't cry, you will get it. Found this online, hope it helps:

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/48220.aspx


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


I am knitttting back and forth - have watched all the videos for continental, backwards knitting and every other method and decided ' if it aint broke don't fix it' so I shall carry on with what I know, although it is interesting to see what method others use.

I am no expert as this is my first entrelac garment but what I have done as I have been knitting today I have taken a photo of each row. Maybe when you see what each row looks like your may recognise where your problem is. I will have to post tomorrow, can't find memory stick to download. Don't give up.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> ceala said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now I know for sure I'm out of step with the world. I cannot see the fascination with this stitch. I don't think it's pretty and I have absolutely no desire to make anything that looks like this. But 4 pages full of opinions from people I greatly respect let me know I'm just plain weird!
> ...


This is my new adage: If it fits be sure to use it! LOL Some people may think I am insane, but I prefer to think of myself as Mentally Hilarious! So we need lots more Mentally Hilarious Folks out there


----------



## FrecklesandPurls (Mar 18, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> There is a free pattern on http://www.frecklesandpurls.com land also a very good tutorial that goes with it. It is a very pretty scarf pattern.


Thank you for linking to my Entrelac Scarf pattern! As you mentioned there is a wonderful in-depth Entrelac tutorial based on my scarf pattern. It was done by Staci Perry at verypink.com and it will walk you through every step of Entrelac! A direct link to the tutorial is here: http://verypink.com/2011/12/22/learn-to-knit-entrelac/

And like Grandma Jo mentioned, you can download my scarf pattern for free from my website (in the right-hand sidebar - you may need to scroll down a bit) - http://frecklesandpurls.com

I've also added a link to the tutorial below the pattern's download link on my site.

Feel free to contact me with any questions about the pattern!

Entrelac can be a bit fidgety at first but once the light bulb goes on you will be flying!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

I found that knitting a triangular shawl is so much easier than a rectangle...you don't have to worry with the little triangles on the sides.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

FrecklesandPurls said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > There is a free pattern on http://www.frecklesandpurls.com land also a very good tutorial that goes with it. It is a very pretty scarf pattern.
> ...


Hi Freckles and Purls,

I am thrilled that you are on Knitting Paradise. I have watched the video on the entrelac scarf that I think I have worn it out. I really want to get to it but have been awfully sick for 2 weeks. I need to get my attention span back. Anyway I am glad to provide a link to a great site that might help someone else.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

ceala said:


> Okay, now I know for sure I'm out of step with the world. I cannot see the fascination with this stitch. I don't think it's pretty and I have absolutely no desire to make anything that looks like this. But 4 pages full of opinions from people I greatly respect let me know I'm just plain weird!


To each their own  It doesn't make you weird to not like something. I don't like self stripping sock yarns, just the solids lol.

I like it for certain things. A two ply entrelac makes for a great hot pad. Plus, as some others have mentioned, it served as a stepping stone to modular knitting for me.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi I bought the book Entrelac The Essential Guide to Interlace Knitting by Rosemary Drysdale that is what got me through it now iam a wizard at it, the book came from amazon cost around £10.00 so not very expensive , good luck Jay


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

When beginning the knit row: k2, turn, inc in the first stitch, sl 1 stitch, k1 from the second set of stitches, psso, turn, purl, turn, inc in the first stitch, k1, sl1, k1, psso, turn, purl. Continue increasing in the first stitch and slipping the last stitch until there are no stitches left of the second triangle.

Pick up and knit 6 stitches along the edge, turn, purl 6, turn, knit 5, sl1, k1 from the second set of stitches, turn, purl, then continue as before.

At the end of the row, pick up 6, turn, p2tog, p3, p2tog, turn, k5, turn, p2tog, p2, p3tog, turn, k3, turn, p2tog, p1, p3tog, turn, continue decreasing on each side until you have one stitch left, turn.

Pick up the stitches along the edge and then purl the stitches together, i.e pick up 6 stitches, turn, knit these 6 stitches, turn, purl 5 stitches, p2tog, the last stitch and one from the second triangle.

Hope this helps.

Carol

xx


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Loves to Knit's Daughter said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> ...


The instructions of Caroleliz are same as my pattern. Don't know if seeing work in progress will help.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I had no idea what this pattern even was. Thanks for the photo. Will have to try it. I love this web site.


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


I know how you feel! I got frustrated also when trying to learn this but I realized my biggest problem was overthinking it! I looked in several books....(before YouTube made life easier!  ) before I found the explanation that was the easiest! The wonderful knitters on this site have given you wonderful suggestions! If you take their advice you should be able to figure it out! If not, PM me and I will walk you through it! It really is fun! After I figured it out I was an 'Emtrelac making fool'!! :mrgreen:


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> There is a free pattern on http://www.frecklesandpurls.com land also a very good tutorial that goes with it. It is a very pretty scarf pattern. I also tried Entrelac and had problems with it. Eventually though I did get somewhere. I finally decided the time was not right for me to keep going on it. I want to do it but it takes so much concentration that there will be a better time. Give yourself some breaks, just make sure you know where you are when you take a break. Sounds like you are at it for too long at a time and it is getting the best of you.


This is the scarf that I used to knit my first entrelac scarf. It was this year's new year's resolution to learn how. I used only one yarn which I think would make knitting easier. Could knit your pattern on circular needles to avoid the end triangles? I've heard that entrelac is easier to knit in the round!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Amozetti said:


> Loves to Knit's Daughter said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> ...


You have hit the nail on the head. Overthinking is exactly the right term. I keep telling people how easy it is, how not to be intimidated, and just do exactly what the pattern says.


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

FrecklesandPurls said:


> Grandma Jo said:
> 
> 
> > There is a free pattern on http://www.frecklesandpurls.com land also a very good tutorial that goes with it. It is a very pretty scarf pattern.
> ...


I so love your pattern, and it inspired me to learn entrelac. My little (7 yr old) GD will love this scarf as she is a rainbow girl at heart and she just loves "art" and color . It is too wide for her, as a scarf, so I am making this for her as a "cuddle cloth". She thinks she is too old for a "blankie". Thank you again!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Agree with thoses that said to do exactly what the instructions say and do not overthink.
I had made a Entrelac purse a few years ago and then tried a entelac scarf in January. Drove myseldf a little nuts till I just realxed and followed the instruction...even when my brain thought they did not make sense.
I did not read all the replies...so sorry if I am repeating.
One tip I can add is to mark down which row you are on when you stop.
Several times when I picked up the scarf I started where I thought I left off only to find out I was on a different row than I thought. ;(


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I really believe if you just let it flow you can do it! I made a scarf out of camo and it came out great. It s apparently quite warm also. We get some pretty cold winters here, so this gift was greatly 
appreciated. Anyway once I stopped analyzing every stitch and just let it flow, it worked out great! Use the force!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> grandmadawn said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, those are ipresive examples, thanks for sharing!
> ...


They certainly are beautiful. I have yet to try this but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## cowcollector (Jul 11, 2011)

Please tell me. 'What is the difference between a prayer shawl and a lap robe. Is there a difference? As long as they are both sent with prayers, would thay serve the same purpose?


----------



## Heartigan (Aug 29, 2011)

cowcollector said:


> Please tell me. 'What is the difference between a prayer shawl and a lap robe. Is there a difference? As long as they are both sent with prayers, would thay serve the same purpose?


To me they are one in the same as long as they are made with love. A lap robe is usually made to keep the lower extremities warm especially for wheel chair bound folks. It is long enought to cover the legs and narrow enough not to get caught in the wheels, brakes, or foot rests on the chairs. Usually the lap robe only covers the front, as sitting on something that may wrinkle may cause pressure areas to develop in people with sensation detection problems or poor circulation. Sometimes leg warmers are used too if not binding around the ankles or near the knees.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CharChar, you are my idol--had to laugh when I read your note. Needed to laugh today.

Joy, your work is a delight to view. Thanks for sharing. Jane


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am making an Entrelac afghan-I started it over 6 times, using the u-tube video. It is as big as a twin size bed and It is really mindless to do now. It is crocheted doing the Tunisian like the lady said earlier--it is beautiful and so easy. I have not had enough nerve to do a knitted version-have the pattern and one day I will try it. I will be very glad to get this done--the only drawback now is it is so hot and heavy--have to cranck up the Air Cond-87 here today. U should stop and do the crocheted version on u-tube-u would love it much better.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

My problem is that some patterns say you need to slip either the first or last stitch, and some don't. I suppose it's deciding on a pattern to use, and stay on that one.

Thanks all for the help. 
I'm still working on it and won't be giving up!
Sue


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

The stitches that need to be slipped are the ones that create the edge for you to make the block on the next row. An easy way to remember this is that these stitches will be open until you get to your next row. Once you work it for a bit you'll be able to read the pattern. The thing that confused me was where it tells you to pick up stitches and purl or knit. It took a few froggings until I realized that you don't actually purl or knit the stitch, just pull it through pearl wise or knit wise.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Loves to Knit's Daughter said:


> I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> 
> Are there any entrelac knitters out there who can direct me to a step by step instruction pattern, a pdf file, a youtub video, or simply hand written directions to get me through the first six tiers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Are there directions for crocheting this pattern? I knit and crochet so don't know which one would be easier. Should I google crochet entrelac for directions?

aclark, where are you in Indy? I am in Greenwood. Jane


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

There are several sites for tunisian entrelac blankets. The one I teach works off of chain stitches. There is a very good You Tube video where she starts with 21 chain stitches and works two squares and then works around which is the way I do it. There is another which works similar to the knitted one where you begin with a series of triangles off of the chain and then do triangles on the sides and squares in the middle. Tunisian is probably easier to learn than knitted entrelac although I do both.
Nancy in Fl


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> Loves to Knit's Daughter said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to learn entrelac using written directions, as well as YouTube vids. I get the first row of triangles...that's a breeze. I get the first triangle at the end when you turn, that's a little harder. BUT, when I get to the next tier (tier 2) with the full rectangles in between the triangles, I cannot sort it out.
> ...


So pretty!!! I have a few kits of entrelac.. have not dove in yet though!! Call me chicken!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I just came home from library with an entrelac book. I have problems with the last row.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

barcar said:


> I just came home from library with an entrelac book. I have problems with the last row.


Can you describe the problem? How does the last row read?


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for asking this question. I've wrestled with it (and given up) also.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Joy,
I have finished my sample block and I am on the last row but I've lost track of which way I was knitting and I would like to have a smooth edge on the end of the rectangle. I had the same problem ending when I knitted an entrelac scarf but some how I figured it out(sort of).


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I presume you mean the "fill in" at the end, so that your finished edge is straight. You need to begin those last fill in segments with the right side of the work facing you. Then that last tier is a decreasing one. I admit it isn't the smoothest but it works.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

You all should at least try the crocheted version of entrelac-I am almost finished with a big afghan I am crocheting using entrelac. It is really mindless-like the other lady said-once you get the hang of it and is really beautiful. I had to stop working on it this summer-it was too hot--and heavy-I will finish it this winter--and I will be posting it also--


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if this question was asked what is the project ur interested in starting or have started?


----------

